# Drugs in system



## Sonybear (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I hope this is ok to post this here, we found out on Wednesday that our 1st cycle of ICSI was now over due to none of my eggs fertilising.  I am obviously devestated and emotionally I am not to sure how I will ever get over the disapointment  .  But I wonder if someone could tell me how long it will take to start feeling well again?  I am still very bloated in my tummy and under my rib cage and whilst the initial pains following EC have gone its still sore to press on my abdomen and it hurts loads when I go to the loo (TMI).  Does your body start to feel better once you have had your next AF?    

Any words of wisdom appreciated.

SB xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Sonybear -  . Emotionally it is still very early days for you and a bit like a grieving process. Eventually you will accept that it hasn't worked and move on but you have to go through the other emotions first hon  . Did you have any hyper-stimulation? I had mild ohss and felt like you sound. I had a bleed 1 week after embryo tfr and the pain was much less after that but 1 month on I'm still a bit bloated. 

Hope that helps

Catherine


----------



## Sonybear (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Catherine, I know you are right about it feeling like a grieving process I spent all day today either crying or screaming at my DH, think I might be losing my mind  

I dont think I have OHSS although I did get 13 eggs so I suppose I could have mild OHSS, I will just have to wait for the pain and bloating to subside.

How long are you supposed to keep drinking loads of water?  and does it matter if you have lemon concentrate mixed with the water?

SB xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sony - Big hugs to you hun     

This happened to us in Feb this yr. Its actually worse than getting a BFN i think, well it was for me anyway. You just don't expect it at all.  

It took me about 2 weeks to feel ok emotionally.  I bounce back pretty quick but i hate feeling [email protected], like everyone i suppose but i know that eventually i bouce back and feel ok after a few days so i try to focus on that.  You should have a bleed after 2 weeks as that would of been the end of the 2ww.  The bloating should go down after a few days.  The pain is obviously from EC and depending on how well they did it and  the amount of eggs you got will depend on when the pain goes away,  You got a good amount of eggs, where this time i only got 7 but i think i had an exellant surgeon as i had no pain at all!!! The first time i got 11 eggs and it hurt like hell!! I could hardly walk for a few days and couging and sneezing was agony!! I looked pg too! From what i remember the pain went after about a week but i had a painful ovary, they checked it out and it was fine., They do take time to recover. 

Take care hun. Hopefully the docs will have some answers for you.  

Forgot to say that yes keep drining the water and no it dosn';t matter if its juice!!


----------

